# The Pumpkin Squid



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Pumpkin Squid, so named because of the tentacles that surround its mouth, has only recently been determined to be one of the major causes of pumpkin loss in home gardens. Unlike rabbits, deer, and groundhogs that may indiscriminately leave a half-eaten shell, the pumpkin squid invariably removes an unblemished fruit on the verge of ripeness, leaving no sign of its visit other than a severed stem. Fortunately, its small size means its depradations are limited to the smaller varieties of pumpkin.

DSCF1746 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF1744 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Pumpkin Squid and Friends

032 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF1737 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I will credit Bone to Pick for the inspiration that led to my developing this little creature (he made a funny remark about "cephalopod skeletons" on one of the game threads, and I thought, "Hmmm, that gives me an idea".) And in spite of its appearance, Cthulhu was not the model


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a short video of the build, for those who like to see the somewhat creative process in action. I'm not entirely in love with the paint job I did (although it got a thumbs up from Spooky1), but I'll let it stand for now. Click on the green square or link to access the video.

Pumpkin Squid 2009 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Aww, it's baby Cthulhu! Who knew he was so cute?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow! thats wonderful! he's adorable!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh yeah! Great job Roxy! Love the video. I especially liked how you showed the build up of your armature. Should be very helpful to lots of people on the board. 

Viva Mache!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like him as he is, I'm trying to convince Roxy not to repaint him.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Cute little monster! What color were you thinking of repainting him, Roxy?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah Roxy ... great work! I really like the paint job the way it is, whatever that's worth!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all!

Mr C, I was thinking of going with pumpkin colors (useful as camouflage if you're the kind of creature that likes to steal pumpkins), probably with orange as the base for most of the body and green striping or spotting, with some brown or bronze highlighting. The outlined eye "spots" on the face are the experiment I decided I didn't really like after I did it (although it mimics the tympanum you see on frogs). We'll see - the best part about painting is the ease of redoing it


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

noooo! don't repaint him! he's awesome the way he is! i'd adopt him if i could!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I missed this one when you posted it. Nice job! I love how you showed the process on video. Keep the monster as is because it looks really good.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE WORK ROXY....I really like your style


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> I missed this one when you posted it. Nice job! I love how you showed the process on video. Keep the monster as is because it looks really good.





beelce said:


> NICE WORK ROXY....I really like your style


Thanks, guys! And I haven't repainted him yet since he is occupied in overseeing a new prop I'm working on with Spooky1 (a goblin that will be bigger and not nearly as cute).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jaybo said:


> Aww, it's baby Cthulhu! Who knew he was so cute?


I told Roxy he kind of looked like a little Cthulhu. Even if that wasn't her goal.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

AWWW! I really like that little guy!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Too cool!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol loads of fun


----------

